# What would you pay? - 65 GTO



## chilster (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a California 2 owner 65 GTO with all orginal parts but wheels. The current owner is related by marriage and had the car for over 20 years stored in home garage. All numbers seem to match put PHS has no docs for it. It is very straight and only has a dent on right front wheel well and a little surface rust at mid front windshield. Looking for offer price range suggestions.

Car Specs:
65 GTO
Paint EE - nightwatch blue
389 4bbl - original ~92k miles
No power anything
4 speed 2:52

Additional info:
Quarter size hole in back driver seat
Dent pass front wheel well
Dings from jack on rear quarter panel
Paint distortion but no scratches or major chips


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

chilster said:


> I'm looking at buying a California 2 owner 65 GTO with all orginal parts but wheels. The current owner is related by marriage and had the car for over 20 years stored in home garage. All numbers seem to match put* PHS has no docs for it.* It is very straight and only has a dent on right front wheel well and a little surface rust at mid front windshield. Looking for offer price range suggestions.
> 
> Car Specs:
> 65 GTO
> ...


What do you meen by that? And pictures would help.


----------



## chilster (Feb 19, 2010)

I contacted PHS to request original invoice and window sticker. Their response for the VIN on this car was that they had no data for it. They said that doesn't mean that it is not a genuine GTO but for the millions of cars made that some did not make it to their microfilm records.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd use the "Family" angle stressing the car would not leave the 'family'.
You want it for as little as you can and still be their friend. 
What's he asking for the car??


----------



## chilster (Feb 19, 2010)

He hasn't asked for a price and he does want to keep it in the family. A few years ago a guy through a number of $25k out but then never came back. Money is not really the issue. I just want to make a smart deal and not insult him if he thinks the $25k is reasonable price. My thought is about $10-15k for it without the PHS verification and based on what I see for sale currently.

I'm just looking for ballpark suggestions. What anyone else has paid for a similar car / situation?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Old cars Price Guide as a #4 car at $10000.00 then a # 3 at $22500.00 so 15000 would be a good ballpark. BUT paint and body might run up to $5000 depending on what else they find Plus sounds like some interior cost too. Maybe rechomeing of bumpers just be sure to try and figure in all the things you see it needs to get it to #1 and the 35000 to 45000 top range!!!!!! I do like that color! a few more pictures would be GR-RRR 8R.. Good Luck. LES


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

PS Need a good pic of the engine bay cause I'm thinking not the right air cleaner which means what else in there is incorrect. Are the heads 77's??????? Les


----------



## chilster (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll try to get some more pictures. It's a California car and I've seen the same intake advertised as the 65 GTO California AIR cleaner. I will also check on the heads.

Thanks for your input so far.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I see it doesn't have rally gauges. It does have the console and padded dash, (desirable options). It DOES have either a reverb speaker or a power antenna, judging by the switch on the dash. Looks like an Original Nightwatch Blue (there was no Midnight Blue) with the same interior as mine. It looks to be about a number 3 car from what I can see, and unmolested. I would think 15k would be a great deal. It could well be worth more, but the economy dictates price. Great color combo on a great year GTO.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That's disappointing that PHS doesn't have the VIN records. Could be why the other guy never came back. Seems without verification, it will always be questioned as valid. If it runs and drives and the rest looks as good as the few pics, 15k would be a good deal. I personally doubt it will ever be a 35k+ car without docs. Any chance of contacting the original owner for old paper they may still have ?


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

15k for a GTO in that good order is more than well priced for the potential buyer' will be worth more without doubt.
Verififcation of the VIN is important to varify it being a GTO' check it for options it might have that lemans didnt have etc.. and owners history. All this will add to its value and prove its correctness.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Curious as to the info on the data plate. Check and see if there is a 5N; I don't believe the Freemont plant used 5N codes, but it's worth checking for. A 5N pretty much assures you it was an original GTO optioned car. Its tougher to confirm those without a5N and that is my concern with the lack of PHS docs. Photo's would help, especially with some of the subject matter experts on this forum. Sight unseen is really tough to give a fair price range. For 25K it had better be really nice, and your family isn't do you any favors.


----------

